# Best ways to find a cheap van?



## Zachswonderland (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey y'all, I'm trying to purchase a van to live out of, any chance yall could point me in a good direction to find cheap vans? I'm already aware of Craigslist and Facebook marketplace, but I'm looking for less mainstream options


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 4, 2020)

Best way is to buy it in Az or Tx. Don't buy anything from Alabama as it won't pass smog or inspections anywhere that has it. If it says "50 state" vehicle under the hood it can potentially pass cali smog. If it says "48 state" it'll never pass there.


----------



## Zachswonderland (Nov 4, 2020)

Awesome thank you so much


----------

